# Fuente de pc no enciende



## Bauvill (Jul 21, 2010)

Antes que nada hola. Soy nuevo en el foro.
Bueno, mi problema es que tengo una fuente de pc SATELLITE que durante una tormenta le cayo un rayo y puf.
Ya descubri que fue lo que se le quemo, uno de esos integrados de tres patas que van enganchados al disipador (no se bien si es integrado o triac o transistor)
y al quemarse se ve que la explosion fue tan grande que el integrado se partio y se comio algunos de los numeros del codigo.
mi pregunta es si hay alguna forma de saber cuales eran los numeros o que integrado es.
lo unico que quedo fue:  
CET
-F02N6A
-BGDZ

EL GUION INDICA LOS NUMEROS QUE FALTAN


----------



## Bauvill (Jul 24, 2010)

por favor necesito reparar esa fuente de algun modo u otro 
si alguien sabe como ayudarme le agradeceria mucho que lo haga
muchas gracias


----------



## pepilve (Jul 24, 2010)

http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/176696/CET/CEF02N6A.html
debe ser ese
Saludos


----------



## Bauvill (Jul 24, 2010)

gracias pepilve 
la pagina que me pasaste me sirvio de mucho 
te la debo 
saludos
 nos bemos


----------



## RobertMetall (Nov 10, 2010)

hola 
a mi tambien me exploto ese transistor pero no lo encuentro en ningun lugar
podrian decirme algun reemplazo mas comercial??
saludos


----------



## GABSIL5 (Nov 12, 2010)

ESPERO ESTOS DATOS TE SIRVAN Y UN REEMPLAZO PODRIA SER H02N60 O HGTP12N60A4

ELectrical Characteristics (Tj=25°C, unless otherwise specified)
Symbol Characteristic Min. Typ. Max. Unit
V(BR)DSS Drain-Source Breakdown Voltage (VGS=0V, ID=250uA) 600 - - V
Drain-Source Leakage Current (VDS=600V, VGS=0V) - - 1 uA
IDSS Drain-Source Leakage Current (VDS=480V, VGS=0V, Tj=125°C) - - 50 uA
IGSSF Gate-Source Leakage Current-Forward (Vgsf=20V, VDS=0V) - - 100 nA
IGSSR Gate-Source Leakage Current-Reverse (Vgsr=-20V, VDS=0V) - - -100 nA
VGS(th) Gate Threshold Voltage (VDS=VGS, ID=250uA) 2 - 4 V
RDS(on) Static Drain-Source On-Resistance (VGS=10V, ID=1A)* - - 4.4 Ω
gFS Forward Transconductance (VDS≥50V, ID=1A)* 1 - - mhos
Ciss Input Capacitance - 435 -
Coss Output Capacitance - 56 -
Crss Reverse Transfer Capacitance
VGS=0V, VDS=25V, f=1MHz
- 9.2 -
pF
td(on) Turn-on Delay Time - 12 -
tr Rise Time - 21 -
td(off) Turn-off Delay Time - 30 -
tf Fall Time
(VDD=300V, ID=2A, RG=18Ω,
VGS=10V)*
- 24 -
ns
Qg Total Gate Charge - 13 22
Qgs Gate-Source Charge - 2 -
Qgd Gate-Drain Charge
(VDS=300V, ID=6A, VGS=10V)*
- 6 -
nC
LD
Internal Drain Inductance (Measured from the drain lead 0.25” from
package to center of die) - 4.5 - nH
LS
Internal Drain Inductance (Measured from the drain lead 0.25” from
package to source bond pad) - 7.5 - nH


----------



## sdel (Dic 10, 2010)

Hola como estan, aver si me pueden orientar un poco.
tengo una fuente de pc que no enciende, encontre inos capasitores del secundario que al medirles la ESR me daban valores altos y los cambie, lo que note tambien es que en la etapa del primario despues de los capacitores de filtro la tension es de 120V, saque los capacitores y con el capacimetro me marcan que son de 220uF pero son de 330uF, esto tendra algo q ver para q la fuente no encienda?

la tension que tiene que haber en la salida de los capacitores es de 310V no?


----------



## jorger (Dic 10, 2010)

sdel dijo:


> Hola como estan, aver si me pueden orientar un poco.
> tengo una fuente de pc que no enciende, encontre inos capasitores del secundario que al medirles la ESR me daban valores altos y los cambie, lo que note tambien es que en la etapa del primario despues de los capacitores de filtro la tension es de 120V, saque los capacitores y con el capacimetro me marcan que son de 220uF pero son de 330uF, esto tendra algo q ver para q la fuente no encienda?
> 
> la tension que tiene que haber en la salida de los capacitores es de 310V no?


 
Es una AT o una ATX?
Has juntado el cable verde con el negro del conector grande?


----------



## elbrujo (Dic 10, 2010)

A la entrada tiene un puente con 4 diodos, si entran 220volt de alterna, tenes que tener un piso de 310volts (raiz de 2) Medi el puente a ver si tenes los diodos en buen estado.


----------



## sdel (Dic 10, 2010)

jorger dijo:


> Es una AT o una ATX?
> Has juntado el cable verde con el negro del conector grande?




hola jorger, es una atx.
si, junte los cables y no responde.



elbrujo dijo:


> A la entrada tiene un puente con 4 diodos, si entran 220volt de alterna, tenes que tener un piso de 310volts (raiz de 2) Medi el puente a ver si tenes los diodos en buen estado.



si, los diodos los medi y estan bien, a la salida de los capacitores no hay 310V, hay 120V. 
lo unico que encontre es que los capacitores se desvalorizaron, dicen que son de 330uF pero el capacimetro me marca 220uF, 
sera esto que hace que no arranque?

gracias por las respuestas


----------



## jorger (Dic 10, 2010)

sdel dijo:


> hola jorger, es una atx.
> si, junte los cables y no responde.


Tengo entendido que si es una ATX no arranca a menos que coloques una carga en la salida (como un disco duro viejo u otra cosa).Hay casos excepcionales (dicen).Pero no estoy muy seguro de ello porque sólo he trabajado con fuentes AT..



> dicen que son de 330uF pero el capacimetro me marca 220uF,
> sera esto?


220uF? mm.. me parece extraño porque es un valor muy común en condensadores para fuentes de alimentación pero no para fuentes de pc.. y si se supone que eran de 330uF..
En cualquier caso no creo que sea ese el problema.
Esa fuente funcionaba antes?
De dónde la has sacado? Me refiero a que si la sacaste de un pc que encontraste por ahi tirado, o te la regalaron, etc.
De qué potencia es?

Saludos.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 10, 2010)

En las fuentes atx la tensión a la salida del punte rectificador, *tiene* que estar en el orden de los 310 volts tal como te dijeron.
La fuente auxiliar, la que da 5 volts, arranca (normalmente es el pin 9 y el cable es color violeta) ?


----------



## albertoxx (Dic 10, 2010)

Si es una fuente ATX de esas chinitas baratas si juntando el cable verde y negro no enciende pues se tira y se compra otra, sale mas caro el tiempo invertido en detectar la falla que lo que valen salvo lo quieras hacer para investigar como funcionan


----------



## sdel (Dic 12, 2010)

jorger dijo:


> Tengo entendido que si es una ATX no arranca a menos que coloques una carga en la salida (como un disco duro viejo u otra cosa).Hay casos excepcionales (dicen).Pero no estoy muy seguro de ello porque sólo he trabajado con fuentes AT..
> 
> 
> 220uF? mm.. me parece extraño porque es un valor muy común en condensadores para fuentes de alimentación pero no para fuentes de pc.. y si se supone que eran de 330uF..
> ...



jorger la fuente es de una pc que me trajieron para arreglar, la marca es monterrey de 300W
y tengo otra exactamente igual con el mismo problema. andaba bien y de repente no anda mas, supongo que sera un integrado que hay en el secundario?



Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> En las fuentes atx la tensión a la salida del punte rectificador, *tiene* que estar en el orden de los 310 volts tal como te dijeron.
> La fuente auxiliar, la que da 5 volts, arranca (normalmente es el pin 9 y el cable es color violeta) ?



hola black tiger, creo que lo de la tension en el primario estaba bien *POR*q*UE* a la entrada no tengo 220 de alterna, sino 190, y en la salida del capacitor medi y me dio 260, creo q*UE* es normal. lo que si no entiendo ahora es que en el secundario en la salida de los chper solo encuentro 1,7V



Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> En las fuentes atx la tensión a la salida del punte rectificador, *tiene* que estar en el orden de los 310 volts tal como te dijeron.
> La fuente auxiliar, la que da 5 volts, arranca (normalmente es el pin 9 y el cable es color violeta) ?



supongo q*UE* no por que en ningun cable aparecen 5V



albertoxx dijo:


> Si es una fuente ATX de esas chinitas baratas si juntando el cable verde y negro no enciende pues se tira y se compra otra, sale mas caro el tiempo invertido en detectar la falla que lo que valen salvo lo quieras hacer para investigar como funcionan



es lo que voy hacer pero quiero aprender a reparar estas fuentes


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 12, 2010)

Si no aparecen los 5 volts, la fuente auxiliar está dañada, y luego, nada funciona. Normalmente las fuentes ATX poseen 3 transformadores, uno grande, que es el de salida, uno pequeño, que dispara los transistores de potencia y uno intermedio que es la fuente auxiliar. Si no aparecen los 5 volts estando la fuente conectada, y en funcionamiento o no, chequeá la fuente auxiliar.
Lo que sí no sé, es si este tipo de fuente arranca con 190 volts. Las tensiones de alterna comunes son de 220 o 110, donde estás que recibís 190?
Eso no es normal, si estás en Buenos Aires, la tensión debería ser de 220, si no está en el rango de +/-5% (si mal no recuerdo) tenés un problema con el neutro seguramente.


----------



## mcrven (Dic 12, 2010)

sdel dijo:


> hola black tiger, creo que lo de la tension en el primario estaba bien xq a la entrada *no tengo 220 de alterna, sino 190*, y en la salida del capacitor medi y me dio 260, creo q es normal. lo que si no entiendo ahora es que en el secundario en la salida de los chper solo encuentro 1,7V



Ahí está tu problema.

Con 190V no arranca la fuente. Eso con conexión para 220VAC. Para 120VAC no arranca por debajo de los 90VAC.

Están reguladas entre los 90VAC y los 140VAC, conectadas para 120VAC. Entre 200VAC y 250VAC, conectadas para 220VAC.

Si los capacitores están bajos de medida, como los tuyos, solo incidirá sobre la carga posible, o sea, no te entregará los 300W, supuestos, que te indica en la etiqueta.

Nivela la entrada y debería funcionar.

Saludos:


----------



## sdel (Dic 13, 2010)

gracias Black Tiger1954 y mcrven, lo de la tension de entrada es un problema de edelap que no puedo solucionar, estoy en berisso, limita con la plata, y ya hace mucho que recibo 190V de alterna, lo maximo que recibi fueron 200V, y hay veces que la tension es de 150V, ahi mi maquina empieza a reiniciar y no la puedo usar.
Tengo otras fuentes que si arrancan y funcionan con 190V, es mas, mi pc la uso asi, no me queda otra, pero el caso de esta fuente es que ya no funciono en la casa de un cliente donde si recibe 215V.
donde podria conseguir un esquematico de la fuente?
saludos


----------



## mcrven (Dic 13, 2010)

sdel dijo:


> ...
> donde podria conseguir un esquematico de la fuente?
> saludos


http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/
http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/archivos/Fuentes-PC.zip 

Saludos:


----------



## LeonKennedy (Dic 13, 2010)

esas fuentes aca estan solo 15U$ no son costosas, pero fijate si tenes algun diodo o transistor que este mal!!


----------



## Josefe17 (Dic 13, 2010)

Yo que tú demandaba a esos bicharracos de la empresa eléctrica por el servicio prestado y les ponía un poquito las pilas, ya que tus aparatos las estarán pasando canutas por trabajar sin potencia; y si no, me compraba un generador...

Respecto a la ATX, sube una foto de ella abierta del lado de los componentes y del de las soldaduras, y si quieres más, pues mejor.

Josefe17


----------



## sdel (Dic 15, 2010)

mcrven dijo:


> http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/
> http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/archivos/Fuentes-PC.zip
> 
> Saludos:



muchas gracias mcrven por los diagramas, ya me los voy a poner a estudiar, gracias.



LeonKennedy dijo:


> esas fuentes aca estan solo 15U$ no son costosas, pero fijate si tenes algun diodo o transistor que este mal!!



efectivamente, habia un transistor en corto, lo cambie por el de la otra fuente y ahora anda bien y las tensiones que entrega estan en un rango bastante bueno. yase que estas fuentes son berretas pero las quiero reparar para aprender, ya que nunca me dedique a reparar solo a armar circuitos y programar microcontroladores y para empezar creo que con este tipo de fuentes esta bien no?



Josefe17 dijo:


> Yo que tú demandaba a esos bicharracos de la empresa eléctrica por el servicio prestado y les ponía un poquito las pilas, ya que tus aparatos las estarán pasando canutas por trabajar sin potencia; y si no, me compraba un generador...
> 
> Respecto a la ATX, sube una foto de ella abierta del lado de los componentes y del de las soldaduras, y si quieres más, pues mejor.
> 
> Josefe17



si, tenes toda la razon, lo que pasa que en mi pais ponerse a reclamar este tipo de cosas es un martirio por que no te dan bola.

saludos y gracias


----------



## LeonKennedy (Dic 15, 2010)

ahh ya! si va por ese lado ok! entonces si murio uno de los transistores, podrias fijarte si no murio tambien alguna resistencia, cuando hay transistores en corto aveces muere alguna resistencia de bajo valor como las de 2,2Ω o de menor valor que hacen funcion de fusible, podria ser eso! porque estas resistencias cuando se queman muchas veces no se notan ni se decoloran, solo se queman y parecen estar intactas


----------



## sdel (Dic 15, 2010)

mm eso no mire, si muere la resistencia me doy cuenta porque aumenta su valor resistivo es asi?
gracias


----------



## LeonKennedy (Dic 15, 2010)

Estimados colegas, en esta nota les doy algunas recomendaciones y consejos, basados en mi propia experiencia, en la reparación de fuentes de computadoras PC.
Las fotografías muestran una fuente de PC sin los correspondientes transistores de la etapa primaria y los rectificadores de la sección secundaria de la misma.








La sección primaria es donde se encuentra la entrada de CA de red eléctrica, los diodos rectificadores, filtros y demás componentes de esa etapa.
La sección secundaria es donde se encuentran todos los componentes necesarios para rectificar y filtrar los diferentes voltajes que debe proveer la fuente además de los circuitos para controlar y regular el funcionamiento de la misma. Pueden apreciar los cables rojos, negros, etc., de los diferentes voltajes de salida de la fuente.
Les comento lo que por experiencia generalmente he debido cambiar, siempre y cuando, las mediciones dieran lecturas contrarias a las especificaciones técnicas de cada componentes y de acuerdo a los síntomas de la fuente tanto desde el primario, como del secundario.  

Primario
Fusible (1) quemado
Previo a cambiarlo revisar con el multímetro, el puente rectificador, verificar cortos en los diodos (lectura cero), para ello conectar el tester probando en todos los sentidos entre las dos “patas” de las cuatro que tiene, si es un puente de cuatro diodos, o bien cada uno de ellos si se trata de diodos individuales.
Si están en corto o con diferencias en las mediciones, cambiarlos.
Luego seguir con los transistores, sin desoldarlos, no deben indicar nunca “corto”  y siempre las mismas mediciones entre ellos, o sea colector con base lo mismo que el colector con la base del otro. Cambiarlos si presentan fugas.
Luego hay un conjunto de pares de resistencias, capacitores electrolíticos y diodos (2) o sea 2 resistencias de 2.2 o 1.5 ohm, 2 diodos 1N4140, 2 capacitores electrolíticos de 10 uF, etc inclusive los condensadores grandes, normalmente de 220 uF x 200 volts o similares.
Cada uno de ellos va conectado de la misma manera a uno y otro transistor, quiere decir que al medir en el mismo sentido con las puntas del multímetro en cada uno de ellos, las mediciones debe ser exactamente iguales. En caso contrario, sacar el componente afuera y medirlo, para ello se puede desoldar solo la “pata” de más fácil de acceso y hacer la medición.
Ese es todo el misterio del área primaria y se deben hacer esas mediciones, si o si, ya que cualquier componente que este en corto en esa área dañaría los transistores  y seria un ciclo de nunca acabar.  

Fusible sano:
Igual al procedimiento anterior. Normalmente no se quema el fusible, sí, se “abre” uno de los componentes como los transistores por ejemplo.
Algunas veces si la fuente trabaja intermitente, especialmente en frío, no arranca o lo hace luego de varios intentos de prenderla y apagarla, es por lo general, que los diodos (3)1N4140 o similares tienen fuga o los capacitores pequeños están casi “secos”.  

Secundario
En el secundario del transformador (4) pequeño hay generalmente pares de transistores, diodos 1N4140, y capacitores pequeños a los que hay que desconectar y verificar “fugas” o “cortos” al igual que del área primaria.   He encontrado, en ocasiones, que los transistores pequeños, siguiendo el orden de sus característica con el multímetro, parecen estar bien pero resulta que en ambos no debería haber resistencia entre el colector y el emisor y sin embargo haciendo pulsos con las puntas del prueba entre los patitas mencionadas resulta que el multímetro marcaba fugazmente fuga muy alta. Al reemplazarlos las fuentes encendieron sin problemas en frío.


----------



## germannn22 (Dic 15, 2010)

proba el estado de los diodos, de las pistas, de los cables de encendido. y combroba que la llave de seleccion de tension sea la correcta.. revisa los capacitores. o sino el optoacoplador


----------



## LeonKennedy (Dic 15, 2010)

Falta lo más importante. Al final de la reparación la medición más importante de las tensiones es la tensión denominada PG, tensión de control todas las fuentes las tiene y es el cable naranja (o de otro color) que en la placa de la fuente puede o no estar identificado, pero es el cable que sobra a la salida de la fuente y no responde a ninguna de las tensiones mencionadas anteriormente.
Para comprobarla, estando “cargada” la fuente con una lámpara de 12V 40W la salida de los +5V (entre el cable rojo y uno de los cables negros), la tensión en PG debe ser igual a 5V. De no estar presente esa tensión, seguir sus conexiones y comprobar los componentes involucrados, puede haber alguna “fuga” o bien algún transistor pequeño dañado o falsos contactos.
Algunas veces tuve que cambiar el CI de control, otras alguna resistencia fuera de valor o hasta uno de los capacitores pequeños en el área primaria hacia que trabajara uno solo de los transistores y las tensión de +12 estaba presente, pero no así las restantes.


----------



## sdel (Dic 15, 2010)

muchas gracias LeonKennedy, muy buena explicacion y recomendaciones


----------



## LeonKennedy (Dic 15, 2010)

espero que te sirvan, y si aun no puedes solo avisa y si podes colga algunas fotos para ver exactamente el modelo de la fuente, kizas yo lo tengo y pueda ayudarte! yo he reparado varias de estas fuentes! tengo mi deposito de donantes de componentes lleno y he sacado provecho reparando varias fuentes gracias a la donacion de transistores de las fuentes quemadas!


----------



## sdel (Dic 15, 2010)

LeonKennedy dijo:


> espero que te sirvan, y si aun no puedes solo avisa y si podes colga algunas fotos para ver exactamente el modelo de la fuente, kizas yo lo tengo y pueda ayudarte! yo he reparado varias de estas fuentes! tengo mi deposito de donantes de componentes lleno y he sacado provecho reparando varias fuentes gracias a la donacion de transistores de las fuentes quemadas!



muchas gracias denuevo, lo voy a tener encuenta, cuando pueda subo las fotos que saque. te mando un abrazo


----------



## LeonKennedy (Dic 15, 2010)

ok! saludos!!!!


----------



## pastor007 (Dic 18, 2010)

LeonKennedy dijo:


> Falta lo más importante. Al final de la reparación la medición más importante de las tensiones es la tensión denominada PG, tensión de control todas las fuentes las tiene y es el cable naranja (o de otro color) que en la placa de la fuente puede o no estar identificado, pero es el cable que sobra a la salida de la fuente y no responde a ninguna de las tensiones mencionadas anteriormente.
> Para comprobarla, estando “cargada” la fuente con una lámpara de 12V 40W la salida de los +5V (entre el cable rojo y uno de los cables negros), la tensión en PG debe ser igual a 5V. De no estar presente esa tensión, seguir sus conexiones y comprobar los componentes involucrados, puede haber alguna “fuga” o bien algún transistor pequeño dañado o falsos contactos.
> Algunas veces tuve que cambiar el CI de control, otras alguna resistencia fuera de valor o hasta uno de los capacitores pequeños en el área primaria hacia que trabajara uno solo de los transistores y las tensión de +12 estaba presente, pero no así las restantes.


Muy buen post ,pero me parece que se pierden lo principal en la reparaciòn de fuentes . y es que esta es una fuente swiching ,significa que si el circuito detecta un corto esta para . 
y Otra no necesitan ninguna carga para funcionar ya estan dotadas de una carga fisticia .
otra nunca se fijen en las tensiones de entrada ya sea las de pico o las de Rms . Mirar en alguna resitencia de arranque si es que la tiene. Pero hago incapie en algun corto a la salida ,antes de mirar los integrados osciladores tipo 494 y otros .


----------



## sdel (Dic 18, 2010)

Ahi subo una foto de la fuente. un transistor estaba en corto y al cambiarlo la fuente andubo bien. la otra fuente que es igual lo que tenia era uno de los diodos que estan en el disipador del secundario tambien en corto, pero ahora tengo una duda antes de cambiarlo.
de otra fuente saque unos diodos para reemplazarlo pero al medirlo en directa me marca 230 y el diodo que se puso en corto(que viene en pareja de dos) mide 120. sera muy influyente este valor en el funcionamiento de la fuente?

sera mucho pedir si alguien podria marcar en la foto las partes de la fuente? y para que es cada una? ejemplo: circuito de control, fuente de stand by, etc.

muchas gracias


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 18, 2010)

1) Rectificador y filtro de entrada.
2) Transistores de conmutación de la fuente principal.
3) Transformador de la fuente principal.
4) Transformador de exitación de los transistores de conmutación.
5) Fuente secundaria o auxiliar.
6) Rectificación y filtrado de salida.
7) Circuito de control.

A mí entender son las secciones principales de la fuente.


----------



## LeonKennedy (Dic 20, 2010)

el tigre ya te ha dicho todo, me alegro que ya te haya funcionado la primera fuente, y en cuanto al diodo, que identificacion es el diodo? asi podemos ver el datashet!


----------



## sdel (Dic 20, 2010)

Hola muchas gracias Black Tiger1954 y LeonKennedy. gracias denuevo.

el diodo en corto lo q*UE* dice en su encabsulado es :
MOSPEC
S16C40C
QOD

saludos


----------



## LeonKennedy (Dic 22, 2010)

http://nte01.nteinc.com/nte/NTExRefSemiProd.nsf/$$Search?OpenForm
yo uso esta pagina para ver los datasheet! me es muy util, asi se que es lo que es cada componente!! espero que te sirva! es la pagina de nte


----------



## sdel (Dic 27, 2010)

LeonKennedy dijo:


> http://nte01.nteinc.com/nte/NTExRefSemiProd.nsf/$$Search?OpenForm
> yo uso esta pagina para ver los datasheet! me es muy util, asi se que es lo que es cada componente!! espero que te sirva! es la pagina de nte



gracias leon no conocia esa pagina, pude encontrar un transistor que estoy buscando, es el c5763, pero en las casas de electronica no lo consigo, por cual lo podria reemplazar?
saludos


----------



## LeonKennedy (Dic 27, 2010)

si en esa pagina encontraras el datasheet del transistor y todos los que te aparecen en la lista son compatibles y los podras usar como reemplazos. obviamente deber chekear el datasheet de cada uno y podras verificar si trabaja con la misma tension y amperaje! etc, etc!


----------



## sdel (Dic 27, 2010)

LeonKennedy dijo:


> si en esa pagina encontraras el datasheet del transistor y todos los que te aparecen en la lista son compatibles y los podras usar como reemplazos. obviamente deber chekear el datasheet de cada uno y podras verificar si trabaja con la misma tension y amperaje! etc, etc!




gracias leon, te debo un asado jeje. si en la lista aparecieron 4 mas, ya lo voy a revisar. saludos


----------



## LeonKennedy (Dic 27, 2010)

si te fijas son identificaciones similares, tambien en esta pagina podras poner la identificacion de los que te recomienden usar en el foro, metes en el buscador de la pagina y compara los datasheet y podras ver si te sirve!! ojala lo encuentres! ok! saludos!!!!!!


----------



## diisjc (Abr 7, 2011)

tengo una fuente de 400watts y la quiero usar para un amplificador
ya le puse  el puente del cable verde con algun cable negro
la fuente arranca unos segundos y se apaaga 
paara que vuelva  encender debo quitar el puente  y volverlo a poner pero igual solo enciende unos segundos


----------



## ls2k (Abr 8, 2011)

el puente lo dejas puesto o lo retiras??? si no me equivoco, el puente solo debe ser en forma de disparo, alguien que me corrija de no ser así, de todas formas prueba con eso


----------



## osmantigre (Abr 8, 2011)

Para que la fuente encienda se debe puentear el cable verde con cualquier negro, si la fuente se apaga a los pocos segundos es que algo esta en corte y la fuente se protege... revisa que nada esté en corte (revisa los diodos de alta frecuencia que se encuentra en los discipadores de calor que son los que mas se dañan en las fuente de PC)
Espero que te sea de ayuda.


----------



## Vin (Abr 8, 2011)

ls2k dijo:


> el puente lo dejas puesto o lo retiras??? si no me equivoco, el puente solo debe ser en forma de disparo, alguien que me corrija de no ser así, de todas formas prueba con eso



No, el puente debe estar permanentemente puesto y se retira si la quieres poner en stand by.

Como te han dicho mira que no haya un corto, un falso contacto o algo así.


----------



## nelson ricardo (Abr 8, 2011)

la fuente se apaga por proteccion pero en mi caso yo pruebo a encenderla varias veces finalmente la fuente se queda funcionando y ya se puede usar el amplificador recuerda se debe dejar conectado el puente aunque yo mejor le puse un swich en lugar del puente.


----------



## dmgvenezuela (Abr 8, 2011)

que amplificador tienes compadre, yo estoy armando un proyecto asi pero yo tengo 14 at en paralelo  te digo pues para que no pases la roncha que he pasado yo


----------



## diisjc (Abr 8, 2011)

muchas gracias por contestar y ya revise y era un corto en el amplificador... lastima que lo tuve que cambiar y probe con otro y funciona a la perfeccion


----------



## ls2k (Abr 10, 2011)

o sea que el compadre nunca hizo andar la fuente en vacío??. menuda falla


----------



## luisba (Abr 23, 2011)

hola
yo tambien tenia una pregunta sobre estas fuentes. Yo tengo una con la que me he fabricado una fuente de alimentacion para usos diversos (las fotos las he subido al album en mi perfil). Pues ayer estuve probando la fuente con las tipicas bombillas de coche y la de 5w si luce, la de 21w no luce hasta que no la dejas en stand-by y la enciendes, y la de 55w luce algunas veces insistiendo mucho en apagarla y volviendola a encender. a 5 y a 3.3v lucen las 3 a la primera. en la fuente pone: 12v 8A- 5v 15A- 3.3v 12A. Lo que yo no entiendo es que si da 8 amp. a 12v la fuente se apague, porque 12v*8amp. = 96W y la bombilla es de 55w. ¿Alguien me pude ayudar?


----------



## mauro222 (Abr 23, 2011)

yo persivo el mismo problema tengo una fuente atx de 300 wats y la ultima ves que arranque la compu hiso una esplocion  que puede ser ?¿?¿
alguien me podria ayudar ?¿

la fuente no arranca ni probandola directamente


----------



## luisba (Abr 23, 2011)

ya he hecho que funcione, y no solo con una bombilla de 55w, sino que con el multimetro ha llegado a dar 8.27A.¿Cómo lo he hecho?, he puesto otra bombilla en la toma de 5v y ya no se apaga. mi pregunta es: ¿alguen tiene alguna sugerencia sobre un circuito que pueda poner a la fuente y que funcione a 5v y consuma alrededor de 1.3A para que no se apague, o alguien tiene alguna sugerencia para que no se apague sin agregarle el circuito?
Muchas gracias

PD: mauro, ¿a que te refieres con "ni probandola directamente"?


----------



## mauro222 (Abr 24, 2011)

hola quetal a todos los del foro... luisba la cosa es que cuando probe  en hacerla arrancar  uniendo el cable verde y el cable negro  no prende la fuente a eso me referia cual es el problema que puedo llegar a tener.. y despues tengo otra fuente pero es dfe 400 esta fuente acciona bm osea prende.. pero cuando yo enchufo la ficha que va al lado del micro que tiene 4 cables dos negros y dos amrillos la maquina  se me apaga... la prendo dura dos segundo y se corta  y asi nuca la puedo prender que puede ser algo de la fuente debe ser pero que ?¿

espero que me ayuden... 
gracias..!!!

para medir  los diosdos de alta frecuancia como los mido???¿¿? y cuales son ?¿


----------



## luisba (Abr 24, 2011)

hola mauro. 
Has probado a medir la tension entre el cable verde y el negro? Si ya lo has hecho deberias probar el ventilador en otra fuente.
Respecto a lo de la fuente de 400w yo te recomiendo que dejes sin enchufar ese conector, arranca la pc y mide continuidad en el conector de la pc entre donde va el cable amarillo y negro y rojo con negro para ver si la pc tiene un corto.
con lo de los diodos no te puedo ayudar porque no se como son ni cuales ni como medir
Saludos


----------



## mauro222 (Abr 24, 2011)

hola luisba como te va te cuento que la pc no tiene ningun corto por lo que le puse otra fuente nueva  y anda muy bm  pero ese conoector que te pregunto dela fuente de 400 como lo puedo reparar ?¿?¿?


----------



## luisba (Abr 24, 2011)

hola mauro 
las fuentes se apagan por dos motivos: o vien porque elconector tiene un corto o bien porque la fuente no da la intensidad necesaria en ese conector. Podria caber una tercera opcion, que es la que me pasaba a mi: el aparato come mucha intensidad de 12 y poca de 5 o al reves.
Espero te sirva


----------



## mauro222 (Abr 25, 2011)

voy a corroborar eso ahora aver que pasa y te aviso ok?¿ gracias de todos modos jejeje


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA (Abr 25, 2011)

mauro222 que marca es tu fuente, por lo general se queman los 2 transistores de la etapa del primario van en un solo aluminio los dos y hay un tercer transistor que tambien se quema y esta en el mismo aluminio con ellos en el mismo aluminio  (los que estan cerca a los dos filtros de 330 mf a 200v o 470 a 200v) mira tambien los componentes asociados a ellos ya que las resistencias fusibles, diodos y un transistor c945 que esta cerca al tercer transistor pegado al aluminio se estalla o se coloca en corto.
tu daño esta en esta etapa con seguridad,ojo rebisa toda la fuente y mira que no este ningun filtro soplado


----------



## mauro222 (Jun 19, 2011)

Ok ok muchas gracias 
tengo otra pregunta con respecto a la fuente.. Queria conectar una potencia de 1000w a una fuente de 450 se puede o que endria que modificar gracias espero respuestas


----------



## victor1espinola (Sep 2, 2011)

disculpen pero yo queria usar la fuente en otras cosas pero se apaga porque le ecsigo unpoca mas de lo que da y queria saber si algien sabe como desactibar la proteccion que tienen las noga net esde 230w de las biegas que no tienen el cabla verde y tienen una llabe para ensendarla desde lla muchas grasias y discolpun las fartas de ortograsia


----------



## jolypc (Sep 13, 2012)

Saludos colegas, he estado buscando en Internet la hoja técnica de los integrados siguientes y no la encuentro por ningun lado. Estos se emplean en una fuente de PC ATX hecha en China:

CHMCS6B25
CHMCS6A04

¿Alguien tiene estos datos?


----------



## morta (Sep 17, 2012)

podrias poner una foto de la fuente y una mas de cerca de dichos integrados?


----------



## GABSIL5 (Sep 20, 2013)

hola revisaste capacitores electroliticos de las salidas de tension y en especial 1mf 50volts se les pone en corto el electrolito y bloquea la fuente por corto


----------



## AldoZX (Oct 16, 2013)

hola maestros

tengo una fuente ATX que no he podido reparar aun
cuando conecto cable verde a tierra el ventilador gira 2 segundo y se apaga

he revisado todos los componentes y estan todo bien

****hay 5V DC en el cable azul, por lo tanto asumo el primario esta bien? o me equivoco?

****el puente de diodos esta bien, los transistores primarios (13009) estan todos bien

****los diodos scotcky del secundario son 3 y estan todos bien

-Tengo muchos repuestos de esta fuente por que tengo 3 fuentes iguales a esta rotas y desarmadas


------------------
mi pregunta es esta:

que es lo que falla aqui? que componentes podria cambiar sin ser los que mencione por que estan todos bien?


gracias


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 16, 2013)

Amigo, chequea todas las tensiones de salida.


----------



## AldoZX (Oct 16, 2013)

no hay ninguna salida en corto con tierra, yo ya me fije eso ademas todos los diodos schotky estan bien

alguna otra sugerencia?


----------



## edu dj (Oct 16, 2013)

revisaste el tema del micro???
porque si no hay un corto el los dispositivos conectados entonses puede que sea el micro...
probaste la fuente solo puenteandola para ver si se mantenia encendida???


----------

